# Help identifying model - need parts diagram if possible



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

I need some help with this, the sticker on the loader arm says 420, but I can't find anything about the year or a parts diagram that makes sense.

Anyone know where I can find the part number on the tractor and then find a model number for a manual?

Also, the shifter pictured is not hooked up to anything. Why could that be?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try a late '90's John Deere 4400 series tractor with a 420 loader. You should be able to find something that resembles your unit. Happy Tractoring!!


----------

